# 97 Alima Deceleration Vibration



## Alltima97 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Guys, I've searched for this symptom but didnt find anything.

When I accelerate the car feels fine, i get a slight pull to the left but thats alignment.

When i reach about 65 and let up on the gas i get a shake in my steering wheel (righgt and left). It doesnt affect the direction of the vehicle. If i accelerate it goes away?

my Altima turned 90k about two months ago. Any thoughts?

My thoughts:
Alignment?
maybe struts? 
bent wheels?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Alltima97 said:


> Hey Guys, I've searched for this symptom but didnt find anything.
> 
> When I accelerate the car feels fine, i get a slight pull to the left but thats alignment.
> 
> ...


Do the simple thing first. Did you rotate the tires and are they at the correct psi? If you rotate your tires to the back and this shaking goes away your tires are out of balance. All so push on the front hood where eaith tires is at let off, if the car bounces up and down alot you have a bad strut.
Next raise the front of the car and and with the sterring wheel locked, pull and push each tire / wheel side to side if you feel any play then your ball joints are wearing out.


Let me know what you find out
Frank


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a similar thing where one set of tires vibrates @130KM/hr and the other one @120KM/hr. It felt like as if the tires are out off balance but I'll need to rotate the tires to be 100% sure... could this be the CV-joint? I'll jack up the car like you said to test... thx!


----------



## Alltima97 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry guys for the late response. I actually did a few things to solve my shaking. 

here's what i found when i put it on the lift.

1. Front sway bar end links (bad)
2. upper strut mounts were on the way out
3. Steering end links were bad.

I replaced all of this:

1. Front sway bar end links
2. Upper struts (right and left)
3. Steering end links
4. Struts (tokico)
5. Springs (eibach)

The shaking is gone and the car feels better than New. If i had to guess what was the main cause? Its a toss up between the swaybar end links and the Steering end links.

THe upper strut mounts would be last but i could be wrong. I bought Moog parts and saved a bunch and my local shop treated me good. I got all this installed for just around 1000 bucks (including parts).

Only problem now is I bought an Audi for me and my wife is driving my Altima to work. After finally getting rid of the shakes i no longer drive it daily, but she's enjoying it!


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

I have a 98 Altima and it's doing the EXACT same thing,it's driving me mad. I did both front struts after the coils snapped.

I haven't worked under there to check the axles yet. Hey Frank, I'm from Salem NH


----------



## TofuDrifter (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey! i just fixed this! its the passenger side axle. contrary to just hearing the clicking noise while turning, itll do that if your going straight and/or decelerating. just get a new one. also, youll want to check/re-tighten the axle nuts on both sides while your down there to double check.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 96 altima that does the same thing. It shakes when going 65 or at a higher speed. I know it's not either of the axles cause there new or the tires or rims cause i hardly bought em. can it be the outer tie rods or ball joints. Ooh an the the struts are also new.


----------

